# TORONTO | 1 Yorkville | 183m | 58 fl | T/O



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

I am far from a height *****, but I don't get the logic in all these height reductions. Really, what is a 3 storey height drop going to achieve? The city should just make everything 50 or 55 stories. You ask for 63, you get 60. You ask for 58, you get 55. You ask for 53, you get 50.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

appease the NIMBYs, largely. giving them 3 stories makes them feel like they achieved something.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I believe this project was approved. The restaurant was supposed to close march 7th.

By urbandreamer, UT


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

In prep, excavation underway.


16-488331 by drum118, on Flickr


16-488330 by drum118, on Flickr


16-488329 by drum118, on Flickr


16-488326 by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Site still being prepped. Photo by SomeMidTowner, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Steveve, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

1 Yorkville

G.L.17, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

PMT, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

PMT, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Construction updates :cheers:

20170305_085104 by K K, on Flickr

20170305_085047 by K K, on Flickr

20170305_085032 by K K, on Flickr

20170305_085118 by K K, on Flickr

20170305_085116 by K K, on Flickr

20170305_085009 by K K, on Flickr

20170305_085018 by K K, on Flickr

20170305_085016 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-45


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Construction updates :cheers:

20170319_093115 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_093118 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_092951 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_093314 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_093320 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_093414 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_093354 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_093249 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_093234 by K K, on Flickr

20170319_093219 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Construction updates 

20170401_161627 by K K, on Flickr

20170401_161816 by K K, on Flickr

20170401_161820 by K K, on Flickr

20170401_161819 by K K, on Flickr

20170401_161817 by K K, on Flickr

20170401_161821 by K K, on Flickr

20170401_161824 by K K, on Flickr

20170401_161826 by K K, on Flickr

20170401_161831 by K K, on Flickr

20170401_162050 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-45


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

April 16, 2017 Updates :cheers:

20170416_125422 by K K, on Flickr

20170416_125429 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Back, front, right, left. Why not.

20170429_063454 by K K, on Flickr

20170429_063449 by K K, on Flickr

20170429_063451 by K K, on Flickr

20170429_063539 by K K, on Flickr

20170429_063543 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

20170519_182955 by K K, on Flickr

20170519_182952 by K K, on Flickr

20170519_183053 by K K, on Flickr

20170519_183055 by K K, on Flickr

20170519_183126 by K K, on Flickr

20170519_183325 by K K, on Flickr

20170519_183427 by K K, on Flickr

20170519_183438 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Sunday

20170604_092249 by K K, on Flickr

20170604_092238 by K K, on Flickr

20170604_092241 by K K, on Flickr

20170604_092301 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Saturday

20170617_073255 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_073325 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_073347 by K K, on Flickr

20170617_073401 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

*May 19, 2017*

20170519_183427 by K K, on Flickr

*May 21, 2018*

20180521_100458 by K K, on Flickr

20180521_100506 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

*July 11, 2018*

20180711_102450 by K K, on Flickr

20180711_102519 by K K, on Flickr

20180711_102512 by K K, on Flickr

*From Cumberland St. *

20180711_102938 by K K, on Flickr

20180711_102946 by K K, on Flickr

20180711_103007 by K K, on Flickr

20180711_103009 by K K, on Flickr

20180711_103011 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

One Yorkville by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

One Yorkville by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

One Yorkville by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

One Yorkville by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

One Yorkville by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

04/01/19










by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

10/02/19










pic by androiduk at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-85


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

16/02/19










pic by drum118

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-85


----------



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-86


----------



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

pic by Benito at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread....19292/page-87


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking nice; from last weekend:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...83m-58s-bazis-rosario-varacalli.19292/page-93


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:

Toronto Air Show 2019 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:

1 Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr

1 Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------

